# Need help with system setup



## bdepew (Dec 8, 2017)

I have a customer who had (5) TV's (5) direct TV boxes, (1) blu-ray and (1) DVR.

3 of these TV's they were able to switch between direct TV, NVR and blueray.

They were all component

We switched out the TV's with new ones which only have HDMI so we did HDMI over Ethernet (data behind TV's already luckily).

We also switched out the receiver as it was only component with a Yamaha RXV683BL.

My question is how can I get these (3) Tv's to switch between the 3 sources?

I also need to be able to change the channel on the direct TV box and control the blu-ray, so I need to be able to switch between the sources and control each one. They already have a universal remote with a display that had all the sources on it

Right now I have each TV HDMI directly into the Direct TV Boxes

I have the IR's.

I am missing something.

right?

going nuts! thanks in advance for any help someone can give.:help::help:


----------

